# Blush for NC40 slightly tanned...



## marreyes38 (Nov 17, 2007)

I need a natural looking blush (not shimmery) for everyday use that can look good on my skin color.  It can be a bit peachy, pink or bronzed color as long as it looks natural...WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND??? 

(my pic is on the left jic)


----------



## clamster (Nov 17, 2007)

There are some listed under a thread I started
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74363


----------



## nunu (Nov 17, 2007)

i think this thread is in the wrong section. It should be in the Reccomendations section.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 18, 2007)

i second with nunu. 

theres some good recs here:  
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54709


----------



## user79 (Nov 22, 2007)

Moved it to Reccomendations for you, this is the place to ask those kind of questions.


----------



## faifai (Nov 22, 2007)

Nars Lovejoy


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 23, 2007)

Definitely Mac Melba, a gorgeous matte peach, perfect for everyday use.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 23, 2007)

Sugar & Spice by Dior  

These are expensive, but they are worth checking out.

Orchid Rose & Rose Bronze by Chanel.  They go on so easy.


----------



## belldandy13 (Nov 24, 2007)

i'm an nc40 and i love sunbasque...it's not too shimmery and very natural looking.  great for contouring too.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 3, 2007)

Pinch Me-MAC


----------



## me_jelly (Dec 3, 2007)

Peaches/Corals
Melba
Goddess

Pinks/plums
Breath of Plum
Blushbaby

Bronzey
Gingerly
Sunbasque


----------



## anita22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Peach/Coral: Bobbi Brown Clementine (just like NARS Torrid, but no shimmer!)
Pink: MAC Fleur Power, MAC Mocha
Neutral: MAC Blushbaby


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 8, 2007)

Id go with Pinch Me and Gingerly from MAC, I wear them on a daily basis. No shimmer, natural flushed look.


----------



## tania_nia (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm an NC40  and I like Gingerly, Coppertone, and Margin. I'm going to the counter today to get something more pink to wear underneath my Barbie Loves MAC Beauty Powder.


----------



## Chinay (Dec 12, 2007)

Springsheen is pretty, kinda peachy pink. Dollymix is cute too-applied with a light touch. Plum Foolery is nice but it's more plummy than pink. Can you tell I like the sheertone shimmers? Oh, I'm NC 40 n rock these colors. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*oops, didn't read the top entry about no shimmer, sorry girls*


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 27, 2007)

I seriously love Pinch me. i like it more and more each time i wear it.


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Nars Lovejoy or Dollymix, that looks good on everyone.


----------

